# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  WoW PvP Exploits thread ?

## jtz

Due to the increasing amount of PvP exploits, it would be nice to have the exploits part separated into PvP and PvE.

My two cents. 
What do you guys think ?  :Smile:

----------


## Errage

It works just fine the way it is, just state it's for PvP, no need to make a big difference between them, they're still exploits, just like the [EMU] Exploits thing.

----------


## Unholyshaman

I must admit it does sound nice, but i don't think there is like a big problem with how it is at the moment. Haven't really seen people complaining but i suppose if you could get enough people to /sign then the admins might try cater for it or at least talk to you about it and see your side of the story.

----------


## Flying Piggy

We already have so many sections on MMOwned, adding any more would just become confusing to our new members.
Feel free to use [PvP] [PvE] in front of your thread title.

/closed

----------

